# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Ein bisschen blödsinn, muss sein

## Pethem

sodala

so einen fred brauchen mir scho lang, damit sich das nicht immer übers ganze board verstreut.
Hier kommt alles rein was lustig, obszön, pervers oder einfach nur deppert ist 

Ich fang an mit einer GTI werbung

www.unf-unf.de/show.php?did=743

Sind´s deine Eltern eh nicht oder?
www.sinn-frei.com/zensiert/tonlinebewerbung.jpg

Die Gewitter-Oma
www.gewitter-oma.de/gewitter_oma.php

Nicht lustig? Witz komm raus
www.einzeldienst.de/assets/im..._komm_raus.jpg

Das Bild ist ein Wahnsinn - mein nächstes Faschingskostüm
dl.lustich.net/bilder/selbstmord-fasching.jpg

Braucht wer ein Stier-Schockgerät?
www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=17# 

Bambi ist tot (nur für harte)
www.pbnation.com/showthread.p...1&pagenumber=1

Wolfgang Schüssel - Selbsterkenntnis
members.aon.at/digitaleleseec...bstanklage.jpg 

Noch ein Deix
www.lambiek.net/artists/deix-...ix_manfred.jpg 

Botschaften entdecken
www.stileproject.com/flash/subliminal.html 

Und zum Schluß noch japanische Wixmaschinen.
daimaoh.kir.jp/ho/menssom.htm

So das wars fürs erste, jetzt will ich weitere Links finden  



MFG

----------


## trauco

Du Krankes Kind

----------


## Pethem

Pethem steht für Qualität

----------


## Gravedigger

Aber echt ein krankes Kind

----------


## saufi78

es gibt ärzte für solche probleme!!!!!

----------


## klamsi

hehehe

des bambi hats ja ziemlich zrissen !!  

und deix is sowieso genial  

mfg

----------


## matthias

www.ebaumsworld.com/numanuma.html

find a ganz nett muahahahah

----------


## JackTheRipper

hob a a poa sochn:

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...ebcam-Cheating

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...ideo=Landslide

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...te-Border-Fall

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...deo=Breakdance

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...eo=Climb-Rocks

www.killsometime.com/video/vi...ideo=Hot-Drink

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...o=Couch-Racing

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...video=Cow-Hump

www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?video=Drunk

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...edneck-Surfing

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...Network-Katana

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...ideo=Bike-Load

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...cker-Back-Flip

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...eo=Robot-Dance

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...=Soccer-Skillz

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...udLight-Reggea

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...deo=Close-Call

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...Missile-Attack

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...eo=V8-Chainsaw

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...ideo=Huge-Surf

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...o=Go-Kart-Flip

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...Mountain-Biker

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...eo=Roller-Nuts

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...rd-Wrestling-2

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...ideo=Sky-Wings

www.killsometime.com/Video/vi...vs-Snowboarder

uswusw...aba die meisten werden die clips eh scho kennen.

----------


## Pethem

bin erst bei da hälfte
da sind a paar derbe sachen dabei

@ matthias der is a klassiker 

@ richi gut bei mir gibts ärzte und bei dir?da is hopfen und malz verloren

----------


## Monty Burns



----------


## matthias

wien ruled hahahaha 

schad dass des auto nimma dasteht

----------


## Pethem

Ur alt, und eigentlich nicht lustig aber vll mags ja wer

www.gloriagaynor.com/video/aliensong.mpeg

+
ein wenig fragewürdig is warum der 4 google hit bei ainsley harriot nicht unbedingt der ainsley harriot ist

----------


## v1per

rho.slowli.com/files/bush-pilot.wmvda habts was gscheites :P

----------


## rembox

aaalt

----------


## Fünsee

was sich frauen nicht alles antun,und manchen machts sogar spass  www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=211

----------


## Konfusius

ahahahaha! nette knutschfleckn! i möcht gar ned wissn wost des zeug sonst no angebracht hast...

----------


## Pethem

na wo wohl 

haast ja ned umsonst "sauglocke"   

btw:
www.patrick.fm/boobies/boobie...the%20dh-board

----------


## Pethem

nix für schwache nerven, aber irgendwie witzigwww.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=128084

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

bleibt aber ganz schö ruhig der Typ

----------


## Pethem

Euer alter is wichtig 

www.frontiernet.net/~cdm/age1.html

----------


## v1per

www.zive.at/forum.php?offset=...&threadid=2686

----------


## Pethem

du solltest da die anderen links anschaun, gabs bereits

----------


## v1per

tjooo  
HEUL DOCH! :P

----------


## v1per

www.djkoze.de/ahhigh.html

----------


## Pethem

was für ein scheiss

----------


## v1per

jo aber so scheiße dass wieder geil is :P

----------


## Strunki

Wuhahahahahaha
Wie geil, da schaut man mal nach langer Zeit wieder rein und dann legt man sich fast flach vor lachen ^^

----------


## Pethem

WICHTIG!!!
steakandblowjobday.g-spotting.net/deutsch.php

*OBERGEIL* 

Eigentlich ghört ja ein neuer Fred dafür aufgemacht

----------


## v1per

mei san wir schirch hahahaha

----------


## Fünsee

oberblödsinn!!! 
img49.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img49...artraps1rv.swf

----------


## Pethem

wuahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha das ist wirklich oberblödsinn! 

obergeil

----------


## Flewrider

happytreefriends.atomfilms.co...des/index.htmlEinfach geiler Humor... (nicht alle werden drüber lachen)

----------


## JackTheRipper

i hoss de scheiss happytreefriends 
der sound nervt so!

----------


## v1per

pff grad der sound is des wichtigste an den happy trees !

----------


## Pethem



----------


## Pethem

OBERGEIl

 [image]http://lachschon.gamigo.de/frame.php?site=/show.php?id=31393[/image] 


btw: Japaner covern Queen.

www.flyingczechman.org/music/queen.mp3

----------


## Alex

@ lachschon.gamigo.de/frame.php?site=/show.php?id=31393 :
Naja, "traditionell" isses ja, aber bestimmt nicht spanisch  
Hab da auch noch was, siehe Anhang.

----------


## Pethem

ORG! 

www.newsfilter.org/mickeymouse.htm

----------


## Habib

die hinigen amis 

www.talktoaliens.com




> TalkToAliens.com is the world's first intergalactic communication system. Our transmitter and
> 10.5-foot parabolic antenna will transmit your voice -- LIVE, as you talk -- to the deepest reaches of the cosmos. We welcome you to participate in this truly unique service.


unbeliev von dem her

----------


## Pethem

gleich mal abchecken.

btw: ein klassiker 
www.eger.at/assets/images/billa-sackerl.gif

----------


## Alex

@ JackTheRipper: Und, wie ist dein Muay Thai-Probetraining gelaufen?

----------


## JackTheRipper

meinst gestern?

----------


## Alex

Hm, weiß ja nicht wann du da warst und ob überhaupt, wollt nur mal fragen wie es bei dir so Muay Thai-mäßig ausschaut

----------


## JackTheRipper

achso...hatte nämlich gestern a schlägerei in da city. dachte du hast es auf das bezogen :Wink: 
habs ma noch ned angschaut weil ich momentan zu viel lernstress ghabt hab. aba nächstes monat will ichs ma anschaun.

----------


## Pethem

das hab ich auch noch nie gehört

www.hausarbeiten.de/faecher/h...kul/19824.html

----------


## JackTheRipper

zach!

----------


## Alex

Na das wusst ich ja nicht, wenn ich Hellsehen könnt würd ich Lotto spielen oder wetten  

@ Pethem: Im Krieg ist leider alles möglich   Hab gestern noch in ner Reportage gesehen dass es seit Menchengedenken üblich war und ist, dass sich viele Soldaten bzw. Krieger vor einer großen Schlacht mit Drogen und Alkohol vollpumpen, um die unmöglich Angst zu betäuben...

----------


## Pethem

hmmm...
Ich weiss nur das die russen bevors an die front ging nichts! gegessen haben, damit im fall des eindringens einer kugel in die magengegend der magen nicht explodiert   (krieg ist sowas dämmliches)

btw: wieder mal lustiges. das soll angeblich ein "seriöser" film sein  

 

edit::: oh nein es geht noch depperter:
 




> Capt. B. Dick: I know you're afraid ArmInAss, but my son- this is just step on the long road to becoming a GayNigger. 
> 
> Capt. B. Dick: It started when you're father gave birth to you... and who knows, maybe after this mission, you'll get the sign of the brown ring- and can truly call yourself a GayNigger. 
> 
> Capt. B. Dick: And that's what you've been preparing for since you went to GayAgent School. 
> 
> ArmInAss: You really think so sir?

----------


## v1per

wennst einen echt primitiven film sehen willst dann

plan nine from outer space

----------


## Habib

"Can you stand the shocking facts!?"  

ge was is daran primitiv? der reicht dem herren der ringe 10 mal das wasser

----------


## v1per

der is eh so primitiv das er schon wieder geil ist

----------


## Alex

Der primitivste Film den ich je gesehen hab: "Killer Miller - kein Killer killt wie Miller" Eine deutsche Hinterhof-Produktion von einem angeblichen Kultregisseur (auf der Packung stand "Vom Kultregisseur von 'Exhibitionistenattacke' und 'Ich pisse auf deinen Kadaver'" oder so ähnlich) mit ungefähr 3 Schauspielern in je 5 verschiedenen Rollen, Schießereien mit Kinder-Karnevals-Pistolen und wahrscheinlich dank fehlender Drehgenehmigung mit Verfolgungsjagden streng nach Straßenverkehrsordnung (mit Blinker ausm Kreisverkehr raus, und immer schön 30 fahren   ) Der Film war selbst mir zu dumm, und das will was heißen!

Sehr geil fand ich aber z.B. Bad Taste, kennt den jemand? Frühwerk von Peter Jackson.

----------


## Pethem

yeah drummen.www.vouradio.com/flash/catdrums%5b1%5d.swf

----------


## Rx_Bandit

Bad Tase Rulez Alter!!! 

Is grenzgenial. 
Da gibts aber noch einen 2ten. wo ein typ mit dem rasenmäher in der hand, in eine zombieparty rennt.
(Mit einer oma, die von einer ratte gebissen wird)- mich jetzt nicht für deppert halten-den film gibts wirklich.

Kennt wer House of 1000 corpses 
oder surfer-nazis-must-die.
?

----------


## rembox

lol bandit dich hält niemand für doof

du meinst braindead , der wohl geilste film der erde...soo super schlecht das er einfach nur genial is!!!!!!! und die rasenmäher szene is ja wohl der oberburner

----------


## trauntaler

brain dead - dead alive   


Ey nek. wir sind endlich mal einer Meinung!    


MfG Stefan

----------


## Rx_Bandit

Ich saug in mir grad.. 
muß die mutter aller schlechten filme mir unbedingt anschaun.. 
PS: Vielleicht kauf ich in mir auf dvd. 
So einen film muß man glaub ich besitzen.
Wie die bibel-die ladet man sich auch nicht als pdf file runter

----------


## Pethem

redets ihr von dem scheiss da?

 



btw:
www.sport1.at/coremedia/gener...d=2931870.html

----------


## Rx_Bandit

Verdammt....
Das is alles andere als ein scheiß he 

Das ist DER KULT FILM. 
Du glaubst garnicht wie dieser film mich in meiner entwicklung beeinträchtigt hat.

Ich lernte sehr viel daraus.

----------


## Alex

Hat jemand Braindead in der Originalfassung, also ungeschnitten mit ca. 5 minütiger Metzelszene am Schluss? Wenn ja kann es ja evt sein dass dieser jemand den Film... nicht mehr braucht und mir verkaufen könnte   Näheres dann bitte per PM

Ein Kollege von mir hatte den nämlich mal, hat ber die zweite CD verbummelt, der Trottel

----------


## Ronsn

ja ich hab die ganz nette version davon 
ist allerdings leider nicht zu verkaufen

----------


## Bad_Moon

brennen und per post XD

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

hab den Film(Braindead)hier seit Monaten rumliegen und hab na no nie angschaut,jetzt zwingt ihr mich quasi dazu

----------


## incredibledave

es ist etwas länger geworden ...  sind halt gesammelte werke 


Auto fahren macht Spaß. Am meisten Spaß macht Essen im Auto. Deswegen besitze ich diese erhöhte Affinität zu Drive-In-Schaltern, speziell in meinem Lieblings-Fast-Food-Restaurant. Das Vergnügen an dieser Self-Service-Version des Essens auf Rädern wird allerdings erheblich durch die Qualität der Gegensprechanlage gemindert. Gegensprechanlage? Meine Überzeugung nach hat sie diesen Namen deshalb bekommen, weil sie völlig gegen das Sprechen ausgelegt ist. 

"Hiere Bechelun hippe!" knarzt es mir aus dem Lautsprecher entgegen Sounds like Schellackplatte. Aus Erfahrung allerdings weiss ich, dass die Stimme (männlich? weiblich? ... wohl eher männlich?) am anderen Ende dieses Dosentelefons sich soeben nach meiner Bestellung erkundigt hat. 

Jetzt einfach zu bestellen, wäre mir zu langweilig. Demzufolge stelle ich zuerst eine Frage: 

"Haben sie etwas vom Huhn?" 

Aus dem Lautsprecher ertönt ein schwer verständliches Wort, das aber eindeutig mit "...icken" endet. Ich antworte: "Später vielleicht, zunächst möchte ich etwas essen." 

Etwas lauter tönt es zurück: "CHICKEN!" 

Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: "Nein, ich würde es gleich selbst abholen." 

Eine kurze Pause entsteht, ich stelle mir belusticht die genervte Visage des McKnecht vor. Als die Sprechpause zu lang werden droht, sage ich: "Ach so, Sie meinen Chicken! Nö, lieber doch nicht. Haben sie vielleicht Presskuh mit Tomatentunke in Röstbrötchen?" 

"Hamburger?" fragt mein unsichtbares Gegenüber zurück. Der Wahrheit entsprechend erwidere ich: "Nein, ich bin von hier. Aber hat das denn Einfluss auf meine Bestellung?" 

"Wol-len Sie ei-nen H-a-m-b-u-r-g-e-r?" 

"Jetzt beruhigen Sie sich mal! Ja, ich nehme einen." 

"Schieß?" 

"Stimmt, hatte ich nach der letzten Mahlzeit hier. Mittlerweile ist meine Darmflora allerdings wieder wohlauf, ich denke, ich kann es erneut riskieren." 

Der Stimminhaber beginnt mir ein wenig leid zu tun. Er kann ja nichts für den Job. Aber ich ja auch nicht ...... 

"Ob Sie KÄÄÄSE auf dem Hamburger möchten!?" 

"Ah ja, gern. Ich nehme einen mittelalten Pyrenäen-Bergkäse, nicht zu dick geschnitten, von einer Seite leicht angeschmolzen." 

Ob die nächste Ansage aus dem Lautsprecher "Sicher doch" oder "*********" lautet, kann ich nicht exakt heraushören. 

Deutlicher jedoch erklingt nun: "Was dazu?" 

"Doch, ja. Ich hätte gerne diese gesalzenen frittierten Kartoffelstäbchen." 

"Also Pommes?" 

"Von mir aus auch die" 

"Groß, mittel, klein?" 

"Gemischt. Und zwar jeweils genau zu einem Drittel große, mittlere und kleine." 

"WOLLEN SIE MICH EIGENTLICH VERARSCHEN?" 

Diese, wiederum sehr laut formulierte Frage, verstehe ich klar und deutlich. Sie verlangt eine ehrliche Antwort: "Falls das die Bedingung ist, hier etwas zum Essen zu bekommen: Ja, also: Machen wir weiter?" 

Die Stimme schnauft kurz und fragt: "Gut, gut. Etwas zu den Pommes?" 

"Ein schönes Entrecôte, blutig und ein Glas 1996er Spätburgunder, bitte" 

"ICH KOMM DIR GLEICH RAUS UND GEB DIR BLUTIG!!!" 

"Machen Sie das, aber verschütten Sie dabei bitte nicht den Wein." 

"Schluss jetzt, Schalter zwei, vier Euro fünfzehn!" 

Schon vorbei. Gerade, als es anfängt, lustig zu werden. Aber ich habe noch ein As im Ärmel. Ich zahle mit einem 200-Euroschein. "Tut mir leid, aber ich hab's nicht grösser." 

PIEP!... Freundlich werde ich ausgekontert: "Kein Problem." 

Mit kaltem Blick lässt ein bemützter Herr mein Wechselgeld auf den Stahltresen klappern. 

Nicht mit mir, Freundchen! Ich will den Triumph! Zeit also fürs Finale: "Kann ich eine Quittung bekommen?" fragte ich überfreundlich. "Ist ein Geschäftsessen." ...













Zwei Madchen treffen sich in der Dusche, da sagt die eine: "Dein 
Äffchen hat ja auch schon Haare?" Da sagt die andere: "Ja es frisst 
auch schon Bananen!" 
________________________ 

Zwei Blondinen nach dem Betriebsfest: "Und, hast du dich noch bumsen 
lassen?" "Ja, zweimal" "Was nur zweimal?" "Ja, einmal von der 
Musikband und einmal von der Betriebsfeuerwehr!" 
________________________ 

Die Tochter kommt von der Schule nach Hause und sagt: "Vati, heute 
wurden wir alle untersucht. Eine von uns ist noch Jungfrau!" 
"Du.......?" "Nein, die Lehrerin!" 
________________________ 

Im Jahre 1789: Franzosische Revolution! Rennt einer rum und schreit: 
"Menstruation....,Menstruation....!" Sein Kollege: "He, das heißt 
Revolution!" "Egal, Hauptsache es fließt Blut!" 
________________________ 

Dem feinen Herrn wird im Sex-Club eine ältere Dame zugewiesen. Da 
meint er energisch: "Das älteste Gewerbe der Welt - ok? Aber muss es 
denn ein Gründungsmitglied sein??" 
________________________ 

90-jähriges Paar beim Sex. Er stöhnt und verdreht die Augen. Sie: "Was 
ist denn Alfred?" antwortet er: "Ich weiß auch nicht, entweder ich 
komme oder ich gehe!" 
________________________ 

Zwei ältere Damen machen einen Spaziergang durch den Zoo und kommen
am Gorillakäfig vorbei. Das Gorillamännchen hat eine mordsmäßige Latte und 
die eine Frau kann es nicht unterlassen, in den Käfig zu greifen und 
sie zu berühren. Der Gorilla greift zu, reißt sie in den Käfig und nimmt 
sie sechs Stunden nonstop. Anschließend wirft er sie über das Gitter 
und sie wird ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Am Tag darauf besucht sie ihre 
Freundin und fragt sie: 
"Bist Du verletzt?" Sie brüllt zurück: "Ob ich verletzt bin? Er hat 
nicht angerufen, er hat nicht geschrieben. UND DU FRAGST, OB ICH 
VERLETZT BIN...?" 
________________________ 

Ein Mann kommt vom Arzt und berichtet seiner Frau, dass der Arzt ihm 
gerade erzählt habe, er habe nur noch 12 Stunden zu leben! "Wie willst Du 
die 12 Stunden verbringen?" fragt seine Frau. "Natürlich im Bett mit Dir" 
sagt der Mann. Die beiden gehen ins Bett und vergnügen sich - eine 
Stunde - zwei Stunden - drei Stunden - fünf Stunden - sechs Stunden. 
Sagt seine Frau: 
"Nun kann ich aber nicht mehr; lass uns aufhören". "Nein" sagt der 
Mann, "ich will noch weitermachen." Sagt seine Frau: "Du kannst gut 
reden, Du musst ja morgen nicht aufstehen!" 
________________________ 

Ein Mann kommt in einen Waffenladen und verlangt ein neues Zielfernrohr. 
Der Verkäufer gibt ihm eines und sagt dazu: "Dieses Zielfernrohr ist 
so gut, damit können sie mein Haus drüben auf dem Hügel sehen. 
Probieren sie es aus." Der Mann nimmt das Zielfernrohr, sieht in die 
angedeutete Richtung und beginnt zu lachen. Der Verkäufer wundert sich 
und der Mann erklärt: "Ich kann eine nackte Frau und einen 
nackten Mann in dem Haus herumlaufen sehen." Der Verkäufer sieht selbst
durch das Rohr. Dann gibt er dem Mann zwei Patronen und macht ihm einen
Vorschlag: "Sie bekommen dieses Zielfernrohr umsonst, wenn sie dem Mann
den Schniedel abschießen und meiner Frau den Kopf." Der Kunde sieht ein 
weiteres Mal durch das Rohr und meint:
"Wissen Sie, ich glaube, das schaffe ich auch mit einem Schuss..." 
________________________ 

Ein altes Ehepaar sitzt wie immer gemeinsam beim Frühstück auf der 
Terrasse. Auf einmal holt die alte Frau aus und versetzt ihrem Gatten 
einen Haken, dass es ihn rückwärts von seinem Gartenstuhl haut. Eine 
Weile ist es still, dann fragt der Alte verwundert: "Wofür zum Geier war 
denn das?" Sie antwortet: "Für 45 Jahre schlechten Sex!" Er sitzt grübelnd 
auf seinem Stuhl. Nach einer Weile steht er auf und haut ihr dermaßen 
eins auf die Glocke, dass sie samt Stuhl von der Terrasse fliegt. "Warum
hast Du das getan?", schreit sie ihn an. 
Er antwortet: "Woher kennst Du den Unterschied?"





Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte :

"Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei
einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der Ursprüngliche
Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in
der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem
Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf.
Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner)
versicherten mir, daß die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzuscharf
sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während
des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes:

Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

Richter1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick
Richter2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.
Edgar: Ach Du *******! was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann
getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!!
Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe,
das war das übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!


Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili

Richter1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung
Richter2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis um 
ernst genommen zu werden.
Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich
weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken
könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten
und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.


Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes "Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili"

Richter1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.
Richter2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute
Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.
Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck
gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich
Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu
tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!!
Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft;
jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam
krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.


Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic

Richter1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.
Richter2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen.
Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte,
eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.
Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber
ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen
Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter
mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt
langsam an HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser
radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein
Aphrodisiakum sein?


Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner

Richter1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener
Chayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten kick hinzu.
Sehr beeindruckend.
Richter2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen.
Ich muß zugeben, daß der Chayennepfeffer einen
bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterläßt.
Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine
Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen.
Mußte furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mußten vom
Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien
beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, daß ich
von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe.
Sally goß Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine
Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob
meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.


Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili

Richter1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance
zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.
Richter2: Das beste bis jetzt! Agressiver Einsatz von Chili schoten, 
Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!
Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller
gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich
vollgeschissen als ich furzen mußte und ich fürchte
es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand
traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine
Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende
Bedürfniss, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen.


Chili Nr 7: Susannes "Schreiende-Sensation-Chili"

Richter1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.
Richter2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im
letzten Moment eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen.
Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint
sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.
Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und
den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks
fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr und
die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender
Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, daß mir
unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose
ist voll mit Lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend 
zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie 
schell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, 
ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche,
werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.


Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili

Richter1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili,
pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig,
aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.
Richter2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes
Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich
nur, daß das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 
ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. 
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. 
Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte.




Auf einem Bauernhof leben ein Pferd und ein Hase. Die beiden sind dicke 
Freunde. 

Eines Tages machen die beiden einen Spaziergang im nahen Moor. 

Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht mehr 
alleine befreien. Der Hase will seinen Freund natürlich retten, ist 
aber 
selbst viel zu schwach dazu. Also rennt der Hase zurück zum Bauernhof, 
um 
den Bauern zu holen, kann ihn aber nicht finden, da dieser nämlich mit 
dem Traktor auf dem Feld ist. 

In seiner Not klaut der Hase die Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des 
Bauern, einen 3-er-BMW. Der Hase fährt mit dem 3-er-BMW ins Moor, parkt 
neben dem Sumpfloch, in dem das Pferd steckt, befestigt am Auto das 
Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende dem Pferd um den Hals. So wird 
das Pferd gerettet und es verspricht dem Hasen, sich bei passender 
zu revanchieren. 

Bald darauf plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe Wasserpfütze und kommt nicht 
mehr alleine heraus. In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd, um ihm zu helfen. 
Das Pferd möchte nun auch den 3-er-BMW holen, um den Hasen zu retten... 
Leider ist das Pferd viel zu groß und schafft es nicht, in das Auto 
einzusteigen. 
Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee. 

Es geht zurück zur Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach darüber und fährt 
seine ganze Männlichkeit aus, damit sich der Hase daran festhalten 
kann. 
so zieht das Pferd den Hasen aus dem Wasser. 

Und die Moral von der Geschichte: 

Wenn man ein ordentliches Ding hat, braucht man keinen 3-er-BMW, um ein 
Häschen an Land zu ziehen....



Der UN-Botschafter von Saudi Arabien hat gerade eine Rede beendet und geht nach draussen in die Lobby, wo er Praesident Bush trifft. Sie schuetteln sich die Haende und als sie zusammen weitergehen, fragt der Saudi: "Wissen Sie, ich habe eine Frage wegen etwas, das ich in Amerika gesehen habe." Praesident Bush sagt: "Nun, eure Eminenz, was immer ich auch fur Sie tun kann, will ich gerne tun." Der Saudi fluestert: "Mein Sohn hat diese "Star Trek" Serie gesehen, und darin gibt es Russen, Schwarze und Asiaten, aber keine Araber. Er ist darueber sehr aufgebracht. Er versteht nicht, warum es in Star Trek keine Araber gibt." Praesident Bush lacht, lehnt sich naeher an den Saudi heran und fluesetert zurueck: "Das kommt daher, weil es in der Zukunft spielt..."

_________

George W. Bush und Tony Blair treffen sich zum Essen mit Gästen im Weißen Haus. Fragt einer der Gäste: "Mister President, worüber unterhalten Sie sich denn den ganzen Tag?" - "Wir planen gerade den 3. Weltkrieg." - "Und wie sieht der aus?" - Bush: "Wir töten 4 Millionen Moslems und einen Zahnarzt .." Der Gast schaut etwas verwirrt: "Wieso einen Zahnarzt?" - Tony Blair klopft Bush auf die Schulter und meint: "Was habe ich dir gesagt, George. Keiner wird nach den Moslems fragen..."

_________

Sagt Bush zu Putin: Als ich Dir in die Augen sah, sah ich Deine Seele." Antwortet Putin: "Als ich Dir ins Ohr sah, sah ich die andere Seite."

_________

Auf die Frage was er nach gewonnenem Kriege mit dem Irak machen will sagt Bush: Wir werden den Irak in drei Teile spalten. In Super, Super plus und Diesel.

__________

Kofi Annan: "Mr. Bush, welchen Beweis haben Sie, dass der Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzt?" George W. Bush: "Wir haben die Quittungen aufgehoben."

__________

Soeben berichtet CNN in einer Sondersendung von einem tragischen Zwischenfall in Washington heute morgen. Im weißen Haus brach gegen 7 Uhr morgens aus bisher ungeklärter Ursache ein Feuer aus, das für die Vernichtung von George W. Bushs Privat-Bibliothek sorgte. Alle beiden Bücher wurden restlos zerstört. George W. Bush zeigte sich entsetzt über diesen Verlust, er hatte das zweite Buch noch nicht fertig ausgemalt...

__________

Bush ruft den pakistanischen Präsidenten Musharaff an und sagt zu ihm: "Pass auf, wir haben herausgefunden, dass noch mehr Pakistanis an den Anschlägen beteiligt waren als wir dachten. Tut mir leid, aber wir müssen eure Hauptstadt bombardieren.". Antwortet Musharaff: "Tja, da kann man wohl nix machen, da müssen wir durch." Bush: "Schön das du es so leicht nimmst. - Aber sagmal - wie heißt eure Hauptstadt eigentlich noch gleich?". Darauf Musharaff: "Neu Delhi". 




Die verschiedenen Schissarten von D.Ünnschiss 

Die Gehirnblutungs*******: 
Diese ******* hat Elvis gekillt. Sie kommt normalerweise erst dann, wenn man vor lauter Drücken schon abwechselnd rot, grün und blau anläuft. 

Die Bier*******: 
Eine der schlimmsten, aber auch häufigsten *******sorten. Sie tritt am Tag nach der Nacht davor auf. Normalerweise riecht sie gar nicht so schlecht, aber das täuscht. Du besprühst die Schüssel von oben bis unten bis sie aussieht als sei sie mit einer Schrotladung Oregano beschossen worden und Du wunderst Dich, wie Dein Loch in so viele Richtungen gleichzeitig zeigen kann. Dann stellst Du fest, dass das Klopapier alle und weit und breit keine Klobürste in Sicht ist. Passiert auch nur auf fremden Klos. 

Die Geister*******: 
Du weißt, dass Du geschissen hast. Da ist ******* am Klopapier, aber keine ******* in der Schüssel. Könnte auch "Torpedo*******" gewesen sein, wenn man es plumpsen gehört hätte. 

Die Teflon*******: 
Kommt so sanft und weich raus, dass man es gar nicht merkt. Keine Spuren auf dem Klopapier. Du musst in die Kloschüssel sehen, um sicherzugehen. 

Die Gummi*******: 
Diese hat die Konsistenz von heißem Teer und hinterlässt widerspenstige Reste in der Kloschüssel. Du wischst Dir den Arsch 18 mal und er ist immer noch nicht sauber. Du endest damit, dass Du Dir Klopapier in die Unterhosen stopfst, um sie nicht zu versauen. 

Die Spätzünder*******: 
Du hast Dir den Hintern fertig abgewischt und stehst grade auf... als der nächste Schub kommt. 

Die Schlangen*******: 
Sie ist glitschig, hat die Dicke eines Daumens und ist mindestens 50 cm lang. Hat das Potential zur Torpedo*******. 

Die Korken*******: 
Auch als "Schwimmer" bekannt: Sogar nach dem dritten mal spülen ist sie noch da. Oh Gott! Wie wird man sie los? Das Scheißding geht einfach nicht unter. Tritt normalerweise überall auf, nur nicht in der eigenen Wohnung. 

Die Wunsch*******: 
Du sitzt da mit Ameisen in den Därmen. Du schwitzt, lässt ein paar Fürze, tust einfach alles... außer *******n. 

Feuchte-Backen-*******: 
Diese Abart trifft mit hoher Geschwindigkeit schräg auf die Wasseroberfläche auf und spritzt Deinen Hintern nass. 

Zementblock- oder "Oohh Gott!"-*******: 
Kurz nach dem Beginn wünschst Du Dir, Du hättest eine örtliche Betäubung bekommen. 

King Kong- oder Kommoden*******: 
Dieser Haufen ist so groß, dass er sich weigert, in der Kanalisation zu verschwinden, bevor Du ihn in kleinere Brocken zerlegt hast (ein Kleiderbügel funktioniert hier recht gut). Passiert überall, nur nicht auf dem eigenen Klo.


Liebst Du die Natur?"
"Na klar."
"Das wundert mich aber. Nach all dem, was sie dir angetan hat ...."


Warum lassen sich jugendliche Türken einen Oberlippenbart wachsen?
Damit sie mit dem Ausweis ihrer Mutter in die Disco kommen!


Was macht ein Österreicher, ein Türke und ein Tscheche in einem Puff?
Der Österreicher schnakselt, der Türke putzt und der Tscheche wartet auf seine Frau!


Jeder zehnte Mann leidet unter vorzeitiger Ejakulation!
Ist doch Unsinn, wer leidet denn??


Wie repariert man seinen Geschirrspüler? - Tritt Ihr in den Hintern!


Was ist schlimmer? Von einem Mann einen geblasen zu bekommen,
oder in 100 m Höhe über einen 10 cm breiten Balken zu balancieren?
Antwort: Das ist beides nicht schlimm, man darf nur nicht nach unten schauen...


Sitzt ein Ehepaar vor dem Fernseher sagt die Frau: "Schatzi, findest du nicht auch das Nagetiere dumm sind?" Sagt er: "Ja Mäuschen."


Ich fürchte meine Frau geht fremd!"
"Warum?"
"Wir sind von Hamburg nach München gezogen und haben immer noch denselben Briefträger!"


Treffen sich zwei Männer. Beide sind über 10 Jahre verheiratet. Fragt der eine: "Du, hast du auch so wenig Sex wie ich ?"
Antwortet der Freund: "Wenn meine Frau nicht mit offenem Mund schlafen würde, hätte ich überhaupt keinen Sex mehr!"


Kommen zwei Kumpels völlig betrunken aus der Kneipe, das viele Bier drückt.
"Warum pinkele ich so laut und Du so leise?"
"Du pinkelst an mein Auto, und ich an Deinen Mantel..."


Die weltfremde Haushälterin findet beim Bettenmachen ein gebrauchtes Kondom und schreit entsetzt auf.
Fragt die Dame des Hauses: "Ja, Fräulein Susanne, machen Sie denn nie Liebe?"
"Doch schon, gnädige Frau, aber doch nicht bis die Haut abgeht!"


Ein Ehemann kommt mal wieder erst recht spät aus der Kneipe heim. Damit er keinen Ärger bekommt, wenn seine Frau mitbekommt, wann er heimgekommen ist, geht er zur Kuckucksuhr, stellt sie ab und ruft stattdessen selbst zehnmal "Kuckuck", damit die Frau denkt, es sei nicht ganz so spät.
Am nächsten Morgen geht der Mann in die Küche und sieht die Frau an der Uhr herumbasteln.
"Was ist denn los?"
"Die Uhr muss kaputt sein. Heute morgen um Vier hat sie zehnmal "Kuckuck" gerufen, dreimal gerülpst, ins Waschbecken gepinkelt und zu guter
letzt auch noch in die Küche gekotzt."




Wie man mit zwei Kühen die ganze Welt erklären kann ...

Christdemokrat:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie behalten eine und schenken ihrem armen Nachbarn die andere. Danach bereuen Sie es.

Sozialist:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung nimmt 
Ihnen eine ab und gibt diese Ihrem Nachbarn. Sie werden gezwungen, eine 
Genossenschaft zu gründen, um Ihrem Nachbarn bei der Tierhaltung zu helfen.

Sozialdemokrat:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie fühlen sich 
schuldig, weil Sie erfolgreich arbeiten. Sie wählen Leute in die 
Regierung, die Ihre Kühe besteuern. Das zwingt Sie, eine Kuh zu 
verkaufen, um die Steuern bezahlen zu können. Die Leute, die Sie gewählt 
haben, nehmen dieses Geld, kaufen eine Kuh und geben diese Ihrem 
Nachbarn. Sie fühlen sich rechtschaffen. Udo Lindenberg singt für Sie.

Freidemokrat:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Na und ?

Kommunist:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung 
beschlagnahmt beide Kühe und verkauft Ihnen die Milch. Sie stehen 
stundenlang für die Milch an. Sie ist sauer.

Nationalsozialist:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Die Regierung nimmt Ihnen beide weg und 
erschießt Sie.

Kapitalist in Reinkultur:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und kaufen einen Bullen, um 
eine Herde zu züchten.

EU Bürger:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Die EU nimmt ihnen beide ab, tötet eine, melkt 
die andere, bezahlt Ihnen eine Entschädigung aus dem Verkaufserlös der 
Milch und schüttet diese dann in die Nordsee.

Amerikanisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und leasen sie zurück. Sie 
gründen eine Aktiengesellschaft. Sie zwingen die beiden Kühe, das 
Vierfache an Milch zu geben. Sie wundern sich, als eine tot umfällt. Sie 
geben eine Presseerklärung heraus, in der Sie erklären, Sie hätten Ihre 
Kosten um 50% gesenkt. Ihre Aktien steigen.

Französisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie streiken, weil Sie drei Kühe haben wollen. 
Sie gehen Mittagessen. Das Leben ist schön.

Japanisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik werden die Tiere 
auf ein Zehntel ihrer ursprünglichen Größe gezüchtet und geben das 
Zwanzigfache der Milch. Jetzt kreieren Sie einen cleveren Kuh-Cartoon, 
nennen ihn "Kuhkimon" und vermarkten ihn weltweit.

Deutsches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik werden die Tiere 
"redesigned", so dass sie alle blond sind, eine Menge Bier saufen, Milch 
von höchster Qualität geben und 160 km/h laufen können. Leider fordern 
die Kühe 13 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr.

Britisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe, beide wahnsinnig.

Italienisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe, aber Sie wissen nicht, wo sie sind. Während Sie 
sie suchen, sehen Sie eine schöne Frau. Sie machen Mittagspause. Das 
Leben ist schön.

Russisches Unternehmen:
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie zählen jedoch fünf. Sie trinken noch mehr 
Wodka. Sie zählen erneut und kommen nunmehr auf 42 Kühe. Hoch erfreut 
zählen Sie gleich noch mal und jetzt sind es zwölf Kühe. Enttäuscht 
lassen Sie das Zählen sein und öffnen die nächste Flasche Wodka. Die 
Mafia kommt vorbei und nimmt Ihnen wie viele Kühe es auch immer sein 
mögen ab.

Schweizer Unternehmen:
Sie verfügen über 5.000 Kühe, von denen Ihnen aber keine einzige gehört. 
Sie betreuen die Tiere nur für andere. Wenn die Kühe Milch geben, 
erzählen Sie es niemandem.


Hey ho!
Dieser Bericht richtet sich an alle (männlichen) Mauerblümchen, Außenseiter, und ganz besonders an alle uncoolen Menschen bei ciao!, die sich ihrer Notlage bewusst sind und gerne etwas dagegen tun wollen!
Sicher, jeder Mensch hat doch nur wenige bescheidene Ziele in seinem Leben:
Er will FAME und er will CREDIBILITY!
Da das aber nicht so einfach ist und man dafür viel Arbeit und Zeit investieren muss, habe ich mich entschieden, euch zu helfen! Hey, danach seid ihr so fresh wie Eko Fresh!

Hier also mein 

WIE WERDE ICH ZUM ULTRAHARTEN GANSTARAPPER?-GUIDE

PART 1

DAS STYLING

Packt eure Jeans, eure Hemden, eure Pullis, eure Cordhosen & eure Polohemden weg. Verbrennt sie! Reißt eure Anzüge, Krawatten & Bundfaltenhosen in Fetzen! Das braucht ihr nicht! Besorgt euch irgendwo Kartoffelsäcke (am besten in blau – oder färbt ihn blau!) und wendet euch an jemanden mit Talent zum Schneidern (Falls ihr nicht selbst damit gesegnet seid!). Zwei Hosenbeine reinbasteln, natürlich mit Öffnungen für die Füße – und schon habt ihr eine 1A-HipHop-Hose!
Einige Merkmale müssen natürlich erfüllt sein: Sie muss euch mindestens 10 Nummern zu groß sein und der Hosenboden muss in den Kniekehlen hängen, so dass jeder eure Boxershorts sehen kann (die sollte dann natürlich auch einigermaßen fett sein – Comiclook ade! Und von Feinripp brauchen wir wohl gar nicht zu reden, oder?); ebenso wichtig wie Weite und Länge ist aber die Anzahl der Taschen. Dabei gilt: je mehr, desto besser! Näht an alle möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen Hosentaschen an (Schließlich braucht ihr Platz für Gaspistole, Messer usw.).
So, jetzt braucht ihr noch einen Gürtel (möglichst mit riesig großer Schnalle!) und alternativ könnt ihr noch irgendwelche Bänder und/oder Keychains (oder wie die Dinger heißen) dranhängen, Notizzettel dranpinnen oder euren Einkaufszettel draufschreiben.

Pullover? Hm, ja, Pullover sind besser als Hemden. Auch hier gilt: möglichst weit und möglich groß. Am besten mit einem fetten LABEL vorne drauf von irgend welchen sündhaft teuren US-Marken. 

Aber:
Der Pulli spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist eure Jacke. Möglichst dick muss sie sein, eine Daunenjacke, in der auch ein Eskimo nicht frieren darf. Wieder – wenn möglich – von einer dieser grade eben erwähnten Marken. Und: Macht euch darauf gefasst, dass ihr diese Jacke nach dem ersten Anprobieren NIE WIEDER auszieht! In der Disco, im Bett, im Freibad – diese Jacke ist euer Baby (okay, vielleicht ist das auch eure Schusswaffe, aber lassen wir das erst mal – wir sind noch bei den BASICS).

Sooo, bei den Schuhen habt ihr freie Auswahl, seitdem diese 25 cm hohen Sohlen wieder out sind. Die Schuhe sollten natürlich sehr teuer sein (warum, das kommt später) und einen solchen Blödsinn wie Schnürsenkel solltet ihr nur benutzen, wenn es nicht anders geht.

Yo, Klamottentechnisch seid ihr jetzt schon gut ausgestattet. Jetzt kommen stylische Accesoires:
Um den Hals solltet ihr Ketten tragen. Am besten zehn, oder noch mehr! Ignoriert die stärker werdenden Nackenschmerzen, es geht hier um Coolness! An die Ketten müssen natürlich fette Goldanhänger, möglichst mit Diamanten (möglichst ECHTE Diamanten). Alles andere bekommt man auf dem Jahrmarkt und das ist Kinderkram. 
Hm, jetzt sieht das Endergebnis doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.

Aber: euer Kopf ist noch nicht COOL genug. Jetzt gibt es für euch mehrere Möglichkeiten: ein absoluter Eckpfeiler des Gangsta-Styles ist das Gel in den Haaren. Benutzt ruhig eine ganze Tube, um eure Frisur in Form zu bringen. Faustregel: man muss einen Ziegelstein aus 10 Meter Höhe auf euren Kopf werfen können, ohne dass die Frisur unter dem Einschlag leidet. Aber mit der Frisur allein ist noch nicht genug getan. Jetzt geht ihr an Muttis Küchenschrank und holt euch ein Geschirrtuch. Oder auch zwei oder drei. Die wickelt ihr euch dann um den Kopf. Bindet Knoten rein! Eurer Fantasie sind fast keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Dieses ultracoole Styling könnt ihr allerdings noch weiter modifizieren: setzt noch eine Baseballmütze auf den Kopf, ABER: das Schild muss schräg sitzen.

Ihr seht: eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, cool auszusehen. Den Credibility-Faktor erhöht ihr übrigens noch, in dem ihr ein Hosenbein hochkrempelt. Aber nur ein Hosenbein!

DIE SPRACHE

Vergesst alles, was ihr in der Schule oder im Duden bezüglich der deutschen Sprache samt ihrer korrekten Anwendung gelesen oder gehört habt. All dieses Wissen ist gegenstandslos, wollt ihr respektiert werden.
Daher werde ich euch einige Tipps geben, wie ihr euch als Gangstarapper unterhalten solltet.
a) Sagt möglichst oft „yo“
b) Benutzt ständig englische Begriffe. Es ist völlig egal, ob euch deren Bedeutung bekannt ist!
c) Lernt alle HipHop-Vokabeln (MC, Mic, hosten...) auswendig.
d) Vollständige Sätze sind „Bäh“! Sprecht zeitsparend, ein kleines Beispiel: aus der Frage „wollen wir in die Disco gehen?“ wird so: „Gehen wir Disse?“ - Ihr seht: Sätze werden auf das Notwendigste reduziert. Füllworte wie Artikel, Präpositionen und so weiter sind obsolet.
e) Schließt jeden Satz mit „Alda, ich schwör!“ ab.

Okay, das dürfte reichen. Jetzt zeige ich euch, wie ihr euch ein Gespräch unter coolen Leuten vorzustellen habt:
Gangsta 1: Ey yo, Lan! Was geht?
Gangsta 2: Yo, Alta, *******, Mann, ich schwör!
Gangsta 1: Ey yo, Stress mit den Cops?
Gangsta 2: Ey, no, Lan. Bin grad raus aus Jail, ey yo. Eyyyyyyy Krass, sieht du das konkrete Bunny da hinten? Die is total fresh!
Gangsta 1: Yo ey, Alda ich schwör, voll die Perle.
Gangsta 2: Yo, lass anlabern.
[...]
Gangsta 1: Ey yo, wer hostet heute Abend Disse?
Gangsta 2: ey, MC Eko Fresh, yo, der dopste! Der kickt fette rhymes, Alda ich schwör.
Gangsta 1: Ey yo, krasse lyrics, ich schwör, Lan.
Gangsta 1: Ey yo, Lan, aber Dragan hält den voll für Playa.
.....und so weiter und so fort.

Naaaaaaaaaa? Ist das nicht erstrebenswert? Merkt ihr, wie cool allein schon dieser Bericht ist? Nur durch diese Unterhaltung? Na also, macht es nach!

PART 2

LEBENSSTIL

BEGRÜSSUNG

Ey yo, Alta, der Handschlag ist total out! Sowas machen nur Rentner oder Spießer. Denkt euch ein krasses Begrüßungsritual aus. Klatscht ab, haut euch gegenseitig auf die Brust, dreht euch fünfmal im Kreis, stellt euch auf den Kopf, wackelt mit den Armen, tanzt Limbo...tut, was ihr wollt, aber: macht alles nacheinander! Begrüßungsrituale, die kürzer als zwei Minuten dauern, sind was für Versager.
Und natürlich gilt auch hier wieder die Faustregel: je cooler, desto besser, ich schwör!

Danach wird es dann ganz coooooooooool und super-hart! Gebt euch Wangenküsschen! Los los, auch Männer dürfen Gefühle zeigen. Wangenküsschen sind cool, so lange ihr sie selbst mit euren HOMIES (Freund sagt heutzutage doch kein Mensch mehr!) austauscht – bei anderen Kerlen ist es schwul. Das ist ganz wichtig.

HIPHOP

Natürlich, als Gangstarapper müsst ihr auch HipHop hören, ich schwör! Sonst lachen euch die Homies in eurer HOOD aus und ihr verliert krass Credibility. Auch hier gibt es Faustregeln: Fünfzich Pfennig ist cool, aber Oli P. net. Tupac ist euer neuer Gott! Betet ihn an! Ihr wollt so sein wie er – hm, die tödlichen Schüsse vielleicht mal ausgenommen.

Kuckt euch Todeslisten an – vielleicht ist euer Lieblings-MC dabei. Nichts ist peinlicher, als nicht zu wissen, ob euer Top-Held noch am Leben ist oder nicht! 
Lernt Rap-Texte auswendig, oder kreiert am besten eigene. Hier das Standardrepertoire an Worten: bitch, f**k, asshole, yo, mothafu**a, hood, MC, kick it, shit,....ach, es ist so einfach, zu rappen. Beleidigt einfach alles und jeden oder jammert über eure schlimme Vergangenheit im Getto.

Ihr seht, für diesen aufregenden Part des Gangsta-Rapper-Daseins müsst ihr etwas Energie aufwenden, aber hey: der Fame ist euch sicher, yo Alta!

HOBBIES

Denkt immer daran: ihr seid jetzt cool. Briefmarken sammeln ist BÄH! Sport treiben ist BÄH! Topfdeckel häkeln ist OBER-BÄH!
Kino ist langweilig und Kneipen sind blöde.
Hm, jetzt sind natürlich all eure Lieblingshobbies weg, nicht wahr? Egal, sucht euch neue! Das Gangsta-Rapperleben bietet so viel Spaß, ihr glaubt es kaum!

Beispiel 1: Breakdancen. Breakdancen gehört natürlich zum HipHop wie Schießereien zwischen verfeindeten Gangs. Kreiselt auf dem Boden, schlagt Purzelbäume, bewegt euch konkret lässig auf dem Boden (und zeigt eure Künste bei allen möglichen und unmöglichen Anlässen)
Beispiel 2: Rap-Battles. Yo, nutzt eure selbstgeschrieben RHYMES, um es euren HATERN mal richtig mächtig zu zeigen.
Beispiel 3 (jetzt wird es richtig spannend): eine Mischung aus 1 und 2: zündet Mülleimer an und tanzt und rappt im Umkreis vom Mülleimer herum! Yo! Schmeißt dabei alle eure Flaschen in die Gegend. Scherben bringen Glück, Alta!
Beispiel 4: Steht irgendwo ganz cool in der Gegend rum. Manche Leute mögen zwar meinen, dass sähe vollkommen blöde und langweilig aus, aber eure Körperhaltung muss Coolness verbreiten! Steht einfach irgendwo in der Gegend! Stundenlang! Rührt euch nicht vom Fleck! Besonders coole Orte zum abhängen sind: Kinderspielplätze oder Haltestellen!
Beispiel 5: Tankstellen-Parties! Ähnlich vier, nur hängt ihr diesmal stundenlang an Tankstellen rum! Schnüffelt Abgase und habt richtig Spaß!
Beispiel 6: Handyklingeltöne anhören! Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie komisch und fett das ist! Euer Handy hat so viele Klingeltöne im Angebot. Los, hört sie euch alle nacheinander an, immer und immer wieder und egal, wo ihr seid.

KISTE

Yo, natürlich ist es auch out, mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Wenn ihr also ein Auto habt, dann benutzt es. Natürlich ist ein VW Käfer oder ein "Smart" nicht wirklich cool, oder?
Drum bedenke: 
a) schwarz
b) tiefergelegt
c) teuer
d) mit fetter Anlage ausgestattet
muss euer Auto sein, eure Schüssel, eure Schleuder. Damit wollt ihr nämlich bei Chicks und euren Homies Eindruck schinden. Anlagen unter 3000 Watt Leistung sind etwas für Sonntagsfahrer, damit gebt ihr euch gar nicht erst ab.
Am besten geeignet sind Schüsseln der BayrischenMotorenWerke. Die haben Credibility-Faktor....aber nur, wenn ihr die oben genannten Tipps berücksichtigt.
Außerdem sollte euch klar sein, dass euer Auto kein gewöhnliches Fortbewegungsmittel mehr ist. Ihr müsst es auch dazu nutzen, cool in der Gegend am Wagen rumzustehen oder stundenlang sinnlos im Kreis zu CRUISEN. Die Benzinpreise dürften euch egal sein, durch eure Raps und Überfälle habt ihr immer genug Money in einer der 10000 Taschen.

Vielleicht sollte euch auch klar sein, dass in dem Auto jede Menge Verstecke enthalten sein sollten, in denen ihr die Schusswaffen unterbringen könnt, solltet ihr einmal von den Cops angehalten werden.
Die Waffen sind immens wichtig, früher oder später wird es zu den ersten DRIVE BY-SHOOTINGS kommen, dann müsst ihr schnell fliehen können...


Hm, so langsam, denke ich, habe ich euch mit den Basics vertraut gemacht. Befolgt alle meine Ratschläge und bald werdet ihr ordentlich respektiert werden! Natürlich umfasst das harte Gangsta-Rapperdasein noch mehr, als ich hier in aller Kürze ausgeführt habe, aber das werdet ihr schon noch herausbekommen. Schaut euch viel Viva an und lest aufmerksam die Bravo, das Kultblatt aller Gangstarapper! 

Welche Waffen ihr euch anschaffen solltet, welche HipHopper über Credibility verfügen und welche nicht, das alles erfahrt ihr, wenn irgendwann der zweite Teil dieses Lehrgangs mit dem Titel "Gangstarapper for Playas" erscheint.

Ich wünsche euch krass viel Fun und viel Fame und Credibility!
Hoffentlich seid ihr auch bald der dopste eurer Stadt!

Ich schwör!



warum kann man einen dj nicht anrufen? 
weil er auflegt! 

Wie heißt der Film "Der Soldat James Ryan" auf französisch? Ryan ne va plus! 

zwei informatiker telefonieren: 
- hallo! wie ist denn das wetter bei dir? 
- caps lock! 
- was? 
- naja shift ohne ende 

Wie nennt man einen alten Mann, der unter Waschzwang leidet? Seifen-Opa 

Womit erschießt man ein Reh? 
Mit dem Rehvolver! 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Lady Di und ner Fliege? 
Die Fliege klebt von außen an der Scheibe. 

Skandal: Supermarktkassiererin dreht Storno Film! 

was ist gelb, krumm, und stinklangweilig? 
eine banale. 

Was ist das: 
"Summ PENG Mmus PENG Summ PENG Mmus PENG"? 
Biene beim Einparken! 

Was ist braun und rennt durch den Wald? 
- Joggolade. 

Was ist orange und geht durch die Welt? 
- Eine Wanderine. 

Was ist braun und schaut durchs Fenster? 
- Ein Spannzapfen. 

Was ist grün und schaut durchs Schlüsselloch? 
- Spionat. 

Stehn zwei Pilze im Wald, sagt der eine "Hi!", sagt der andre "Halt's Maul, Pilze können nicht sprechen." 

Hubschrauberabsturz überm Friedhof - schon neunhundert Tote gefunden! 

Ich habe Amnesie und Déjà-vu zur gleichen Zeit - ich glaube, ich habe das schon mal vergessen... 

Kommt ne Kuh in die Milchbar, sagt der Barkeeper: "Seit wann kommen denn Lieferanten durch den Vordereingang?" 

Wie bekommt man einen Elefant in den Kühlschrank? 
Kühlschrank auf, Elefant rein, Tür zu. 

Wie bekommt man eine Giraffe in den Kühlschrank? 
Tür auf, Elefant raus, Giraffe rein, Tür zu. 

Tierversammlung.Wer kommt nich? 
Die Giraffe.Sie is noch im Kühlschrank. 

Ein Fluss mit Krokodilen.Wie kommst du rüber?(keine Brücke etc.) Du schwimmst. Die Krokodile sind bei der Tierversammlung. 

Was ist weiß und hüpft durch den Wald? 
- Ein Jumpignon.



Der perfekte Grillsamstag 


10.00 Uhr: Aufstehen 

10.05 Uhr: Blick auf's Außenthermometer. 20° oder mehr: TOP! 

10.06 Uhr: Blick aus dem Fenster. Blauer Himmel und Sonne: OBER-TOP! 

10.10 Uhr: Frühstück (aufgetaute Brötchen) und Zigarette. 

10.30 Uhr: Klo gehen und schön lange kacken. Dabei Tageszeitung lesen 

11.00 Uhr: Turnhose, Tennissocken und Badeschlappen anziehen und den Hof 
fegen! Oberkörper nackend. Handy nicht vergessen!!! 

11.30 Uhr: Das Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber verdient! 

12.00 Uhr: Altglas und Altpapier zum Container bringen. 

12.10 Uhr: Das Grillen beschließen. Ehefrau mitteilen: "Sollten heute 
mal grillen!" Danach etwas streiten, ob Gäste einladen oder nicht. 
Anschließend 
Gäste antelefonieren oder an-sms-en. 

13.00 Uhr: Formel-1-Training gucken! 

13.30 Uhr: Wegnickern (Ermattet vom Pülleken und vom Streit mit Ehefrau). 

14.30 Uhr: Wachwerden vom Blagengeschrei. 

14.35 Uhr: Rein ins Auto und ab zum Supermarkt (Oberkörper nicht mehr 
nackend). 

14.55 Uhr: Wir kaufen: 5 Sixpack Thüringer, 20 Schnitzel, 15 Bauchfleisch, 
5 Kisten "Reissdorf" (Ist Pf Licht beim Grillen), jeweils ne Stiege 
Kümmerling und Feigling, 2 Baguettes und diverse Klein-Zerealien (Saucen, 
Silberzwiebeln, Gürkchen, Eimer-Kartoffelsalat...). Die Holzkohle kaufen 
wir für teuer Geld an der Tanke, weil sie im Supermarkt schon ausverkauft 
war. *******, wir verpassen die Bundesliga! Jetzt aber Gas!!! Ist ja 
Samstag! Warum lachen die beiden Schnösel im Z3 nur so dämlich? Doch nicht 
etwa über unsere Badeschlappen? Blöde **********n! 

15.30 Uhr: Zurück zu Hause. Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen. Rest macht 
Schatzi. Manfred von gegenüber steht vor der Tür, kommt zum Bier- und 
Premiereschnorren vorbei (Bleibt bis 2.00 Uhr nachts!). Fußball fängt an. 
Das Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber verdient! 

18.00 Uhr: Stefan und Carmen kommen samt Köter und Videokamera. Stefan muß 
schon leicht einen sitzen haben, denn Carmen durfte heute den 3er fahren! 
Naja, er wird wohl auch Bundesliga geguckt haben. 

18.22 Uhr (Wir hatten 18.00 Uhr gesagt!): Bollek und Sonja sind da. 
Und Dennis, das Mistblag! Er beginnt ohne Umschweife, Köters Geduld 
durch das Hinhalten und Wegziehen einer rohen Bratwurst auf die Probe zu 
stellen, doch nach einem wütenden Knurren und einem leichten Schnappen nach 
Dennis Waden haben wir dank Köter erst mal ne ganze Weile Ruhe. 

18.45 Uhr: Schatzi bringt das Grillfleisch und den obligatorischen Salat, 
ich schmeiße das Fegefeuer an. Gar nicht so leicht, aber mit Hilfe des 
Reservekanisters aus Stefans 3er geht's dann doch noch. 

19.00 Uhr: Über dem ganzen Wohngebiet schwebt eine einzige Qualmwolke. 
Alle grillen. Alle saufen. Die ersten gröhlen schon den "Westerwald". 


19.15 Uhr: Die erste Fuhre ist fast fertig. Nur noch ein Spritzer Bier 
auf den Rost, hach, was duftet das lecker! 

19.20 Uhr: Sonja hat ihre Bratwurst verdrückt und behauptet, sie sei 
satt... 
Sie wischt ihre Fettfinger in der Serviette ab und nippt an ihrem 
Mineralwasser. Dumme Kuh. Spielverderberin. Aber kein Wunder, seit einer 
Stunde hatte sie Baguettestückchen um Baguettestückchen in die 
Knoblauchsauce gedippt und ununterbrochen, geradezu orgiastisch, "KÖSTLICH" 
geplärrt. Jetzt macht sie auf Diät. Egal, wir anderen fressen, was 
das Zeug hält. 

21.25 Uhr: Das letzte Schnitzel ist vernichtet. Köter lutscht die letzte 
Bratwurst. Mistblag Dennis ist glücklicherweise eingeschlafen, ich hatte 
ihm ein Körnchen in seine Fanta gemischt. Zwei Reihenhäuser weiter prügelt 
sich Mehmet mit einem alten Oppa. Ich serviere Kümmerling. Die Damen 
bleiben bei Feigling. Sonja nippt immer noch Mineralwasser. Immerhin hat 
sie in der Zwischenzeit ihre Bluse aufgeknöpft und die Titten hängen fast 
raus! 

22.13 Uhr: Bier is alle (ich hatte Manfred nicht einkalkuliert). Sonja 
muß ihr Wasser mal kurz beiseite stellen. Sie ist die einzige, die noch 
fahrtüchtig ist und zur Tanke muß. 

22.15 Uhr: Stefan holt Gitarre von drüben. Wir singen erst "Bolle" und 
anschließend "Wir lagen vor Madagaskar"... 

22.30 Uhr: Müssen kurzfristig auf härtere Sachen umsteigen, bis Sonja mit'm 
Bier zurück ist... 

22.42 Uhr: Sonja is' zurück. Das Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber 
verdient! 


22.57 Uhr: Manfred zeigt Popo. Carmen filmt. 

23.41 Uhr: Stefan kotzt in die Fuchsien. 

23.57 Uhr: Keine Lust mehr zum Singen. Legen AC/DC's "Highway to Hell" auf 
und drehen Volume auf Max? 

00.02 Uhr: Wo zum Teufel sind meine Badeschlappen? 

00.14 Uhr: Bollek fällt um. 

00.36 Uhr: Die Polizei ist da. Hauptmeister Karsunke (auch ein Griller!) 
und Oberkommissar Böckwemser. Müssen AC/DC ausmachen... 

01.48 Uhr: Die Polizei geht. Jetzt ist auch der Kümmerling alle. Sonja 
fährt die ganze Bagage nach hause. 

02.00 Uhr: Schatzi geht in Bett, ich schleppe Manfred rüber in seinen 
Vorgarten. Pinkelt in Sandkasten. 

02.02 Uhr: Sind bei Manfred im Partykeller, das Pülleken haben wir uns 
jetzt 
aber verdient. 

02.34 Uhr: Wieder zu Hause. Krabbel ins Bett, wecke Schatzi und frage: 
"SEXXXXXX???????"

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

boah du Sack;wegen dir musst ich jetzt soo viel lesen

----------


## mafa

der mit dem chilitester is zum wegbrechen

----------


## Fünsee

die bestellung beim mac oder was auch immer fand ich am geilsten!!!

----------


## Rx_Bandit

du kranker hund....
Wegen dir hab ich grad fast eine stunde meiner Arbeitszeit 
verloren.
Nix mit heimgehn um 12.....

----------


## Pethem

alles hat ein ende!

www.das-ende-des-internets.de/

----------


## Pethem



----------


## pagey



----------


## Rx_Bandit

Oder ein Sturz ins wasser mim Ralley-Car.
Ich glaub der eine wär fast ersoffen...
www.big-boys.com/articles/rallycarwater.html

----------


## Rx_Bandit

LOl... Ich glaub aber es gibt soooo dumme leut
www.big-boys.com/articles/pokerroom1.html

----------


## rembox

www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/...hreadid=212049haha geil, das wär mal ein kuhles rollenspielmettla gegen hopper

----------


## pagey



----------


## Pethem

muahahaha.


unmoralische.de/quizshow.htm 

EDIT:: @ wutz sowas findest du lustig?
Das ist unlustig und nur noch dämmlich!


btw: ein text von blumentopf 

Wenn ich im Club bin und mein Geld für die Getränke nicht langt
nehm? ich ?n halbvolles Glas von der Bar und rempel Dich an.
Dann lasse ich es fallen und sag: ?Du Tollpatsch, verdammt
das war mein brandneuer Drink und der war voll bis zum Rand!
Dass Du mir den ersetzt ist Dir doch hoffentlich klar!?
und ich bestell zeig auf Dich und sag: ?Der Trottel bezahlt.?
Dann nehme ich mein Glas und trink auf meine miese Moral,
denn wenn es leer ist spielen wir das Spielchen nochmal.

Du kannst natürlich immer gern mit Dein` Problemen zu mir kommen
und schon am nächsten Tag weiß in der Stadt dann jeder davon.
Du schaust mich an und meinst: ?Was soll denn der verdammte Scheiß??
Hey Junge sei doch froh, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.
Du solltest dankbar sein, denn der Stress mit Deinem Mädel
zwecks der Eifersucht und so hat sich auf ewig erledigt.
Ich schwör ich hab's geregelt, ja alles lief super:
Alle denken jetzt Du wärst vom anderen Ufer.

Die Parklücke vor dem Club ist wie immer zu klein,
doch ich sag: ?Alter, kein Problem, ey ich wink' Dich da rein!?
Dann steig' ich aus, werf' die Tür zu, klemm' Deinen Finger mit ein,
geh' direkt in den Club und nehm' den ersten Drink schon allein.
'Ne halbe Stunde später musst Du mir schon dringend was leihen,
und weil ich seh', Du hast drei Fuffziger, link' ich Dir zwei.
Wenn Du sie suchst sag' ich, ?na weit kann das Ding ja nicht sein?,
bück' mich, geb' Dir einen zurück und forder' Finderlohn ein.
Und wenn ich seh', trotzdem beginnt der Abend Dir zu gefallen
sag' ich: ?Ey ich bin am Ende Alter, bring' mich jetzt heim.?

2x Cuts: Jeder zweite linkt Dich - yo was soll`s, fuck that!
Ich geb` es zu - ich bin einer von denen.
Jeder zweite linkt Dich - yo was soll`s, fuck that!
Pass auf - vor keinem ist man sicher.

Ich würd' jetzt gern 'ne Tüte rollen, nur leider hat die Sache n' kleinen Haken,
denn ich hab kein Gras, drum könnt? ich bisschen was von Deinem haben?
? Ja logo, nimm Dir!? Dann greif' ich zu, als wüchs' das Zeug in Deinem Garten
und sag: ?Der Typ verschenkt sein Gras, Leute weiter sagen!?
Wenn Du dann auch mal ziehen willst lass ich Dich erst `ne Weile warten
und frag Dich dann genervt: ?Ey wer hat Dich denn eingeladen??
Dann stolper' ich total bekifft vor 'nen Streifenwagen
und wenn die Cops mich fragen, wo ich's her hab', sag' ich Deinen Namen.

Ey yo, Du kennst mich vom Sehen und denkst: ?Der ist aber freundlich drauf!?
Doch vielleicht spann' ich Dir schon morgen Deine Freundin aus.
Mann, hör' zu heulen auf, das würd' ich Dir nie antun,
Ich würd' Deine Freundin doch nicht anfassen, nicht mal mit Handschuhen.
Mann, werd' nicht aggressiv, ich mach's wieder gut,
ich setz' Dich auf die Gästeliste, na was sagst Du dazu?
Geht einfach hin und sagt: ?Wir stehen auf der Liste vom Topf.?
Und wenn man nach den Namen fragt sagst Du: Miss Piggy + Frosch.

Ich leih' mir Deine Playstation und wenn ich sie hab'
lösch' ich als erstes aus Versehen Deine Memorycard,
tausch' den Controller gegen den kaputten, den ich noch hab',
geb' sie zurück und sag: ?Mit dem Joypad macht's eh keinen Spaß.?
Danach empfehl' ich Dir, 'n neues über ebay zu checken
und verkauf' Dir Dein altes unter meiner email - Adresse,
und damit's nicht zu billig wird steiger' ich selber noch mit
und kauf 'ne eigene Konsole von dem Geld, das ich krieg'.

Chorus

----------


## Alex

@ Wutz: Ich fands lustig  
@ Pethem: Nette Leute   Jedem das seine, aber trotzdem:

----------


## Strunki

Ey, das ist mein Bild 
@ Wutz: Ich musste Urlachen. 
@ Pethem: Wir mögen dich doch auch... .

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

@Pethem und Wutz:beides war unlustig

----------


## Pethem

ich kaumm ja ausm bussi schreiben gar nimmer raus

----------


## Strunki

*wuhahahahahahaha    

*DaumHoch*

----------


## Adönis

Tetris für Anfänger

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

"Manchmal spreche ich zuviel." (Fußballer-Zitate)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mario Basler:
Das habe ich ihm dann auch verbal gesagt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Richard Golz:
Ich habe nie an unserer Chancenlosigkeit gezweifelt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Olaf Thon:
Wir lassen uns nicht nervös machen, und das geben wir auch nicht zu! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thomas Doll:
Ich brauche keinen Butler. Ich habe eine junge Frau!
(Diese ist mittlerweile übrigens mit Olaf Bodden verheiratet.) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steffen Freund:
Es war ein wunderschöner Augenblick, als der Bundestrainer sagte: "Komm Stefan, zieh Deine Sachen aus, jetzt geht´s los." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lothar Matthäus:
Ich hab gleich gemerkt, das ist ein Druckschmerz, wenn man drauf drückt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fritz Walter jun.:
Die Sanitäter haben mir sofort eine Invasion gelegt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toni Polster über sein verbessertes Verhältnis zu Trainer Peter Neururer:
Wir lassen uns beide von unseren Frauen scheiden und ziehen zusammen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Klaus Fischer auf die Frage nach seinem Lieblingsbuch:
Ich lese keine Bücher. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toni Polster über eine vergeben Torchance:
Ich kann nicht mehr als schießen. Ausserdem standen da 40 Leute auf der Linie. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Richard Golz auf die Frage, was beim sogenannten Studentenklub SC Freiburg anders sei:
Vor lauter Philosophieren über Schopenhauer kommen wir gar nicht mehr zum Trainieren. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Horst Hrubesch schildert die Entstehung seiner Tore:
Manni Bananenflanke, ich Kopf, Tor! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jens Jeremies:
Das ist Schnee von morgen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toni Poster:
Für mich gibt es nur "entweder-oder". Also entweder voll oder ganz! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ingo Anderbrügge:
Das Tor gehört zu 70% mir und zu 40% dem Wilmots. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thomas Häßler:
In der Schule gab´s für mich Höhen und Tiefen. Die Höhen waren der Fußball. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rudi Völler:
Zu 50 Prozent stehen wir im Viertelfinale, aber die halbe Miete ist das noch lange nicht! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony Baffoe nach gelber Karte zum Schiri:
Mann, wir Schwatten müssen doch zusammenhalten! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
George Best:
Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Weiber und schnelle Autos ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach verpraßt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paul Steiner auf die Frage, ob die Nationalmannschaft für ihn ein Thema sei:
Nein, die spielen immer mittwochs, da habe ich keine Zeit. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andreas Brehme im Sportstudio auf die Frage, mit welchem Fuß er schießt:
Also bei mir geht das mit dem linken Fuß genauer und mit dem rechten fester!
Moderator: Und mit welchem Fuß schießen sie jetzt auf die Torwand?
Ja, mit dem Rechten! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andreas Möller:
Mein Problem ist, dass ich immer sehr selbstkritisch bin, auch mir selbst gegenüber. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fritz Walter jun.:
Der Jürgen Klinsmann und ich, wir sind ein gutes Trio.
(Etwas später dann) Ich meinte: ein Quartett! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andreas Möller:
Mailand oder Madrid - Hauptsache Italien! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paul Breitner:
Da kam dann das Elfmeterschießen. Wir hatten alle die Hosen voll, aber bei mir lief´s ganz flüssig. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roland Wohlfahrt:
Zwei Chancen, ein Tor - das nenne ich hundertprozentige Chancenauswertung. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sean Dundee:
Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall wahrscheinlich beim KSC. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony Baffoe zu einem weißen Gegenspieler:
Du kannst auf meiner Plantage arbeiten. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Uwe Fuchs im Sportstudio auf die Frage, ob die (dt.) Nationalmannschaft für ihn noch ein Thema sei):
Im Moment nicht, Yeboah und Chapuisat sind besser drauf. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paul Gascoigne:
Ich mache nie Voraussagen und werde das auch niemals tun. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thomas Häßler:
Ich bin körperlich und physisch topfit. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Olaf Thon:
Man hetzt die Leute auf mit Tatsachen, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marco Rehmer:
Wir sind hierher gefahren und haben gesagt: Okay, wenn wir verlieren, fahren wir wieder nach Hause. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fabrizio Hayer:
Ich weiß auch nicht, wo bei uns der Wurm hängt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ludwig Kögl:
Entweder ich gehe links vorbei, oder ich gehe rechts vorbei. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lothar Matthäus:
Wir dürfen jetzt nur nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andreas Möller:
Ich hatte vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toni Schumacher inbezug auf das Foul an Battiston:
Seither bemühe ich mich, bei jeder leichten Berührung, bei jedem Zusammenstoß, bei jedem Foul im Gegner zuerst den Menschen zu sehen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lothar Matthäus:
Manchmal spreche ich zuviel. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andreas Möller:
Ich habe mit Erich Ribbeck telefoniert, und er hat zu mir gesagt, ich stehe für die Maltareise nicht zur Verfügung. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hans Krankl:
Wir müssen gewinnen, alles andere ist prima. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mehmet Scholl als werdender Vater:
Es ist mir völlig egal, was es wird. Hauptsache er ist gesund! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Olaf Thon:
In erster Linie stehe ich voll hinter dem Trainer, in zweiter Linie hat er recht. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Horst Szymaniak:
Ein Drittel? Nee, ich will mindestens ein Viertel. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony Yeboah (er hatte gegen Michael Schulz nachgetreten):
Ich wollte den Ball treffen, aber der Ball war nicht da. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Klaus Thomforde:
In der ersten Liga die Bälle zu halten finde ich total geil. Da geht mir voll einer ab! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Olaf Thon:
Ich habe ihn nur ganz leicht retuschiert. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jürgen Wegmann auf die Frage, ob er zum FC Basel wechsle:
Ich habe immer gesagt, daß ich niemals nach Österreich wechseln würde. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lothar Matthäus:
Es ist wichtig, daß man neunzig Minuten mit voller Konzentration an das nächste Spiel denkt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thomas Häßler:
Wir wollten in Bremen kein Gegentor kassieren. Das hat auch bis zum Gegentor ganz gut geklappt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
John Toshack als Trainer von Real Madrid:
Am Montag nehme ich mir vor, zur nächstenPartie zehn Spieler auszuwechseln. Am Dienstag sind es sieben oder acht, am donnerstag noch vier Spieler. Wenn es dann Samstag wird, stelle ich fest, daß ich doch wieder dieselben elf Scheißkerle einsetzen muß wie in der Vorwoche. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Erich Ribbeck:
Konzepte sind Kokolores. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Werner Lorant über sein Buch "Eine beinharte Story":
Vieles was darin geschrieben wurde, ist auch wahr. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Wenn ich über´s Wasser laufe, dann sagen meine Kritiker, nicht mal schwimmen kann der. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts vor dem WM-Spiel gegen Kroatien:
Die Kroaten sollen ja auf alles treten, was sich bewegt - da hat unser Mittelfeld ja nichts zu befürchten. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Franz Beckenbauer:
Berkant Oktan ist erst siebzehn. Wenn er Glück hat, wird er nächsten Monat achtzehn. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bert Papon, der Trainer vom Dunfermline, auf einer Pressekonferenz nach einer 0:7 Niederlage:
Irgendwelche Fragen, bevor ich gehe und mich aufhänge? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helmut Schulte:
Das größte Problem beim Fußball sind die Spieler. Wenn wir die abschaffen könnten, wäre alles gut. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Franz Beckenbauer nach einer Bayern-Niederlage:
Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, welche Sportart meine Mannschaft an diesem Abend ausgeübt hat. Fußball war´s mit Sicherheit nicht. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ron Atkinson:
Ich wage mal Prognose:
Es könnte so oder so ausgehen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Franz Beckenbauer über das WM-Finale 1990):
Damals hat die halbe Nation hinter dem Fernseher gestanden. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Sex vor dem Spiel? Das können meine Jungs halten, wie sie wollen. Nur in der Halbzeit, da geht nichts. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peter Neururer:
Wir waren alle vorher überzeugt davon, daß wir das Spiel gewinnen. So war auch das Auftreten meiner Mannschaft, zumindest in den ersten zweieinhalb Minuten. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frank Pagelsdorf:
Wir werden nur noch Einzelgespräche führen, damit sich keiner verletzt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Wir haben ein Abstimmungsproblem - das müssen wir automatisieren. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Karl-Heinz Körbel:
Die Eintracht ist vom Pech begünstigt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manfred Krafft:
Meine Mannschaft ist 15- oder 16 mal ins Abseits gerannt. Das haben wir auch die ganze Woche geübt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Volker Finke:
Ich habe zwei verschiedene Halbzeiten gesehen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friedhelm Funkel:
Die Situation ist bedrohlich, aber nicht bedenklich. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Giaovanni Trappatoni:
Fußball ist Ding, Dang, Dong. Es gibt nicht nur Ding. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Felix Magath:
Franz Böhmert hat versucht, Wolfgang Sidka den Abgang so schön wie möglich zu machen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rainer Bonhof auf die Frage, wie er die verletzten Spieler zu ersetzen gedenke:
Sylvester Stallone und Anrold Schwarzeneger in der Abwehr, Bruce Willis im Mittelfeld und Jean-Claude van Damme im Sturm. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Franz Beckenbauer:
Die Schweden sind keine Holländer - das hat man ganz genau gesehen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rolf Rüssmann:
Wenn wir hier nicht gewinnen, dann treten wir ihnen wenigstens den Rasen kaputt. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Leo Beenhakker auf die Frage, wie dem dt. Fußball zu helfen sei:
Haben Sie eine Stunde Zeit? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friedel Rausch:
Wenn ich den Martin Schneider weiter aufstelle, glauben die Leute am Ende wirklich noch, ich sei schwul. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Karl-Heinz Korbel als Trainer von Eintracht Frankfurt:
Den größten Fehler, den wir jetzt machen konnten, wäre, die Schuld beim Trainer zu suchen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fritz Langner:
Ihr Fünf spielt jetzt vier gegen drei. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aleksandar Ristic:
Wenn man ein 0:2 kassiert, dann ist ein 1:1 nicht mehr möglich. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bryan Robson:
Würden wir jede Woche so spielen, wären unsere Leistungen nicht so schwankend. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Ich glaube, das der Tabellenerste jederzeit den Spitzenreiter schlagen kann. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Giovanni Trappatoni:
Es gibt nur einen Ball. Wenn der Gegner ihn hat, muß man sich fragen: Warum?! Ja, warum? Und was muß man tun? Ihn sich wiederholen! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rudi Völler über Rainer Calmund:
Ja gut, der arbeitet von morgens bis abends. Ja gut, sowas nennt man im Volksmund glaube ich Alcoholic. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Die Breite an der Spitze ist dichter geworden. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Max Merkel:
Im Training habe ich mal die Alkoholiker meiner Mannschaft gegen die Antialkoholiker spielen lassen. Die Alkoholiker gewannen 7:1. Da war´s mir wurscht. Da hab I g´sagt: Sauft´s weiter. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berti Vogts:
Kompliment an meine Mannschaft und meinen Dank an die Mediziner. Sie haben Unmenschliches geleistet. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Harald Schmidt:
Jürgen Klinsmann ist inzwischen 694 Minuten ohne Tor. Das hat vor ihm, glaube ich, nur Sepp Maier geschafft. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Johannes Rau zum Vorschlag, Fußballstadien nach Frauen zu benennen:
Wie soll das denn dann heißen? Ernst-Kuzorra-seine-Frau-ihr-Stadion? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dieter Nuhr:
Bei der Fußball-WM habe ich mir Österreich gegen Kamerun angeschaut. Auf der einen Seite Exoten, fremde Kultur, wilde Riten - und auf der anderen Seite Kamerun! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Wir müssen jetzt endlich den Arsch hochkriegen und Eier zeigen."
(Hamburgs Torhüter Martin Pickenhagen nach der 0:2-Niederlage gegen Hertha BSC Berlin) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Die Spieler lagen sich in den Armen, haben geschunkelt und lustige Lieder gesungen."
(Trainer Ralf Rangnick von Hannover 96 auf die Frage, wie die Stimmung innerhalb seiner Mannschaft nach der 1:3- Heimniederlage gegen Energie Cottbus gewesen sei) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Am besten ist, man holt ihn ins Zelt. Es ist besser, jemand pinkelt aus dem Zelt nach draußen als von draußen ins Zelt"
(Rene C. Jäggi, designierter Präsident des Fußball- Bundesligisten 1. FC Kaiserslautern, zur Überlegung, Oppositionsführer Andreas Kirsch mit in den Aufsichtsrat einzubeziehen) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Meine Spieler haben alle einen Zipfel"
(Peter Pacult, Trainer von Fußball-Bundesligist 1860 München, nachdem Präsident Karl-Heinz Wildmoser gezweifelt hatte, ob die Münchner Spieler "echte Männer" sind) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Unsere Bank ist gut besetzt. Wenn er sich auf die Tribüne setzt, kann er gerne kommen."
(Trainer Peter Neururer von Aufsteiger VfL Bochum auf die Frage, ob er einen Spieler wie Luis Figo von Real Madrid gebrauchen könnte) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Wir haben Defizite im Durchblick - alle"
(Kaiserslauterns ehemaliger Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender Dr. Robert Wieschemann) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Dahin kommen wir auch noch, dass wir solche Spiele noch klarer gewinnen."
(Trainer Peter Neururer von Aufsteiger VfL Bochum nach dem 5:0-Kantersieg gegen Energie Cottbus) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Früher haben die Spieler einen roten Kopf gekriegt, wenn sie uns bei Vertragsverhandlungen 10.000 Mark mehr an Gehalt aus dem Kreuz geleiert hatten. Am Ende hatte sie nicht einmal mehr bei einer Million einen roten Kopf."
(Borussia Dortmunds Präsident Dr. Gerd Niebaum) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Die jungen Leute sprechen schon gut hochdeutsch. Die älteren sprechen oft so sehr bayerisch, dass ich sie nicht verstehe. Ich nicke dann einfach."
(Bayern Münchens neuer Spielmacher Michael Ballack auf die Frage nach seiner "Integration" im Freistaat Bayern) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Da flankt dann mal einer anstatt für 400.000 nur noch für 300.000 Euro hinter das Tor."
(Bayer Leverkusens Manager Reiner Calmund zu erwarteten Einschnitten bei den Gehältern der Bundesliga-Profis angesichts der Kirch-Insolvenz) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Dieses Jahr wird es noch schwerer, denn der 1. FC Köln spielt nicht mehr in der Bundesliga."
(Gladbachs Torwart Jörg Stiel über den Lieblingsgegner aus der Domstadt, gegen den Borussia in der vergangenen Saison sechs Punkte geholt hat) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Die begnadeten Schauspieler überwiegen längst die begnadeten Fußballer."
(Schiedsrichter-Obmann Volker Roth) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Meine Mutter hat früher immer gesagt, sie wünsche sich artige Kinder, ein Albtraum für mich. Ich wünsche mir artige Spieler."
(Borussia Mönchengladbachs Trainer Hans Meyer anlässlich seines 60. Geburtstag) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"In 15 oder 20 Jahren, da leben wir beide schon gar nicht mehr, ..."
(Der 34 Jahre alte Wolfsburger Stefan Effenberg auf die Frage eines Sat.1-Reporters) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Der Lothar Matthäus hat als Erster seine Schuhe ausgezogen und in die Ecke gepfeffert, Andi Brehme den zweiten hinterher - und die haben rumgeschrieen. Da war Leben drin. Jetzt sitzt da jeder in der Kabine, zieht seine Schuhe aus, es macht keiner ein Muh, keiner ein Mäh, nichts."
(Bayern Münchens Präsident Fanz Beckenbauer zur Mentalität der aktuellen Mannschaft) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ich war nicht damit einverstanden, dass der Schiedsrichter gegen uns einen Freistoß gegeben hat. Da habe ich ihn einfach Wichser genannt. Ich glaube, dies war ziemlich dumm ..."
(HSV-Profi Erik Meijer auf die Frage nach dem Grund für seine Rote Karte im Spiel bei Borussia Dortmund). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Damit ist klar: Ab sofort wähle ich Stoiber."
(Stefan Effenberg auf die Feststellung des bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten und Kanzlerkandidaten der Union, Edmund Stoiber, Effe sei im Vergleich mit Michael Ballack der Stärkere gewesen) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Vielleicht ist er in einer anderen Zeitzone oder er hat noch einen Jetlag."
(Nürnbergs Trainer Klaus Augenthaler über die schwache Leistung des US-Amerikaners Tony Sanneh) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ich kann nicht viel falsch machen. Ich hole den Würfelbecher raus und ermittele so die Spieler, die ich in der Abwehr aufbiete."
(Bayer Leverkusens Trainer Klaus Toppmöller angesichts der Verletzungsprobleme beim Vize-Meister) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Das kommt ja immer mal wieder vor. Speziell im Winter, wenn es kalt wird. Da denken die Brasilianer an das schöne Wetter im Süden Europas, obwohl es da auch sehr kalt werden kann."
(Bayern Münchens Manager Uli Hoeneß zu den Wechselgerüchten um Stürmer Giovane Elber) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Bis DFB und DFL etwas umsetzen, ist es Weihnachten nächstes Jahr."
(Schalkes Manager Rudi Assauer vor dem Benefizspiel der deutschen Nationalelf gegen eine internationale Bundesliga- Auswahl am 16. Dezember in Gelsenkirchen zum schleppenden Kartenvorverkauf) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Demnächst verpflichten wir Witali Klitschko als Co-Trainer."
(Bayern Münchens Torwarttrainer Sepp Maier nach einer erneuten Boxeinlage im Training des deutschen Fußball-Rekordmeisters) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ich schieße so selten ein Tor, woher soll ich das wissen?"
(Christian Beeck, Kapitän von Energie Cottbus, der nach seinem 2:0 gegen Bielefeld die Gelb-Rote Karte wegen übertriebenen Torjubel erhalten hatte) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Wenn Uli Hoeneß sich früher so eingemischt hätte, hätte er von mir was auf die Schnauze gekriegt. Ich hätte gesagt, geh in dein Büro, die Erbsen zählen."
(Der frühere Erfolgstrainer und heutige DSF-Experte Udo Lattek zur öffentlich geäußerten Kritik von Bayer Leverkusens Manager Reiner Calmund an dessen Mannschaft) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Wenn ich zur Ecke gehe, dass weiß jeder, dann kommen Feuerzeuge und Geldstücke geflogen. Das war ein Zeichen, dass man dies eigentlich nicht machen sollte. Zumal durch die Euro- Umstellung viele nicht mehr so viel Geld in der Tasche haben. Da sollten die Leute das Geld lieber in der Tasche behalten, anstatt es zu mir zu werfen. Nicht zuletzt wegen der Steuererhöhung und was alles noch so kommt."
(Stefan Effenberg zu seiner Geste gegenüber dem Bochumer Publikum bei der 2:4-Niederlage seines VfL Wolfsburg) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Wissen sie, was 0,5 Promille sind? Das hat im Stadion wohl jeder!"
(Bayern Münchens Vorstandsvorsitzender Karl-Heinz Rummenigge auf die Frage, ob Giovane Elber eine Strafe des Klubs erhalte - Elber war von der Polizei mit 0,5 Promille Alkohol im Blut gestoppt worden und muss seinen Führerschein für vier Wochen abgeben) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Es ist egal, ob man 24 Stunden am Tag arbeitet. Wenn man unter der Woche drei Purzelbäume macht und das Spiel gewinnt, hat man alles richtig gemacht."
(Nürnbergs Trainer Klaus Augenthaler, der zuletzt in der Kritik stand, nach dem 2:0 seiner Mannschaft in Leverkusen)

----------


## Bad_Moon

der ist böse ^^ : 

ein kleines mädchen steht weinend an einer klippe 
kommt ein mann vorbei und fragt was ist denn los?
mein papa mein bruder und meine mama sind von der klippe gefallen 
der mann öffnet genüsslich die hose und sagt :
"heute ist nicht dein tag "

----------


## Pethem

Das ganze hättest auf www.normaligerweise.de auch geordnet bekommen 
sind teilweise echt genial.


@ bad moon das ist kein witze thread, ausserdem ist deiner nur scheisse.

----------


## Pethem

so gehts:www.putfile.com/media.php?n=PWN4GEwmvbzw. so gehts eigentlich nicht, so tuts weh

----------


## rembox

wuahahaha hhh herrlich rofl

----------


## Siento

kann ma irgendwer erklären warum sie de trottl gegenseitig in de fressn haun und des a no lustig finden???

----------


## rembox

weil des 

 

leute sind ^^

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Also das ist wirklich nicht komisch.

----------


## Pethem

blödsinn muss nicht komisch sein

und ein paar sachen wo die deppen selber schuld sind, sind meiner meinung nach sehr komisch. Das mit den bomben halt überhaupt nicht, stimmt schon.

bzgl in die goschn haun. Wenn ma angsoffen ist macht man manchmal blöde dinge (ich zumindestens  )

----------


## Fünsee

Oh bitte gebt mir einen knüppel zum haun!!!!!!

----------


## Fünsee

das hingegen nenn ich kunst!!! kaffekunst   www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~rate/newpage1001.html
oder etwas seeeehr unterhaltsames   www.saab-stuff.com/pop.swf

----------


## Pethem

wuhahaahhhahahaahaaha

----------


## niZo

der manic mode kann alles! 

lg
niko

----------


## JackTheRipper

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh....kann nimma aufhörn

----------


## Siento

i sollt eigentlich französisch lernen hab morgen schularbeit....aber bin nit so motiviert dazua

----------


## Fünsee

kurz durchlesen!!! ich kann nicht mehr!hahaha www.beast.mos-worlds.de/modul...hp?storyid=184

----------


## JackTheRipper

www.sbg-hotboys.at/

des is einen eintrag ins gästebuch wert!

----------


## v1per

hahahaha die sbg hot boys  
die hab ich mal live gsehn in da ignition bar

----------


## der koch

selten so gelacht, aber eigentlich ist des nur mehr traurig 

hier seht ihr wo spiderman wirklich wohnt(erst ab 18 bitte)

----------


## JackTheRipper

wä!

----------


## Siento

wääää mochs weg

----------


## der koch

mercedes hat immer vorrang

----------


## JackTheRipper

Auch wenns schon genug ist:
www.theperser.com/html/sido.html

----------


## der koch

Eintrag gel&ouml;scht durch der koch

----------


## Fünsee

das glaub ich auch das jetzt der böse mannöggel bist

----------


## Siento

@koch, tuas löschen bitte, lustig is do nix mehr dabei, nit bös gmoant

----------


## der koch

was das heftig is, nur wie lösch is wieder

----------


## Siento

gehst auf edit unter deinem beitrag dann kannst den beitrag löschen.

----------


## der koch

danke  

naja, war schon a bisi derb 

schauts bei de hotboys amoi ins guestbook, lohnt sich wirklich

----------


## Siento

de hotboys sollt so vielleicht amol gedanken mochn ob des so sinnvoll is a gästebuch zu haben

----------


## Pethem

Sie sagt nur die Wahrheit  



was anderes, weniger sexy.

----------


## Siento



----------


## niZo

also das zweite kann ja echt ALLES!!

----------


## rembox

>>>>>>>>>>>><<  www.dynmx.net/BM.swf  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<




ihr kennt doch alle bibi blocksberg?

68.252.55.170/images/.new/Bib...eim_Blasen.mp3

----------


## Alex

Apropos Spongebob: Letztens kam im Fernsehn dass die Amis gegen Spongebob mobil machen da er und Patrick schwul wären und so die Jugend verderben würden   Leider kein Aprilscherz, aber typisch Amiland

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich HASSE den schwammkopf! absolut unsympatisch. genauso wie bernd das brot. nur schrott!

----------


## der koch

die amis haben schon recht: so ein schwuler spongebob verdirbt die komplette jugend. 
folge spongebob schwul drogen asozial al kaida terror 

da muß man einfach reagieren, wehret den anfängen  tötet das schwammerl

----------


## Pethem

i könnt so schreien wenn ich so an scheiss hör

----------


## Siento

schwammerl  

muas da recht gebn koch, owa nit nur auf spongebob bezogen.... viele zeichentrick sochn san nur mehr a witz heut zu tage..

----------


## der koch

schwamm schwammerl 

pokemon, bayblade, digimon, teletubbis... die verblödung der kinder nimmt eine neue dimension an 

wer soll den einmal meine pension zahlen schwammerlmongos, monsterfanatiker, antennenschädeln da kannst wirklich nix erwarten

----------


## Siento

> schwammerlmongos, monsterfanatiker, antennenschädeln


genau die  

des mit dem digi dinger und tele zeigs is scho a katastrophe.....als nächstes daun des scheiß jamba....monatsabo...do kriag i so aggressionen

----------


## v1per

geh bitte spongebob is einer der wenigen zeichentrickserien die man sich anschaun kann :P

----------


## storma

Do muas i in viper zuastimmen.

----------


## der koch

**WELTHERRSCHAFT FÜR SPONGEBOB** 
der koch

----------


## rembox

du weissd halt nid was niveau is 

zieh dir das mal rein ^^ dann raffst du evt auch die ganzen unterschwelligen witze die wahrscheinlich nich für 3 jährige gedacht sind xD

----------


## der koch

nach genauer recherche hab ich festgestellt, das dieser herr spongebob vielleicht doch nicht so ungefährlich ist wie angenommen. sein outfit erinnert verdächtig an vergangene zeiten deshalb

**KEINE WELTHERRSCHAFT FÜR SPONGEBOB** 

DER KOCH

----------


## Pethem

HEIL SPONGEBOB!

----------


## JackTheRipper

Also auch wenn unterschwellige witze und sarkasmus vorkommen, ich kann damit trotzdem nix anfangen. des einzige was mir in die richtung daugt sind die I SIMPSONI. und southpark. weiß ned was es da noch so alles gibt, schau ned unbedingt viel fern. aba soviel ich von der schwammkopflegaue und der brotsendung kenn isses absolut fad, unlustig und nervig! bin eher für gscheide sendungen wie gallileo usw.
kurz: NIEDER MIT DER SCHWAMMKOPFBRUT!!!

----------


## der koch

die geilste sendung war sowieso "der pinky und der brain" die haben sich wirklich weltherrschaft verdient 

@jack the ripper: du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten das galileo eine informativere sendung ist als bernd das brot

----------


## JackTheRipper

jede billige talkshow is informativer als das brot!  na...sind ja genauso schrecklich. also so sendungen über technik, erfindungen, tierwelt, fremde länder, usw. find ich meistens schon ganz informativ und interessant. gestern war zb. ein bericht über so einen riesen kipplader von libherr. beladen 600tonnen schwer, 3600ps, betrieben mit elektromotoren, 3,6m hohe 25.000€/stück teure reifen, usw. sowas find ich ziemlich interessant.

----------


## der koch

ich glaub du nimmst das ganze ein bissi zu ernst

----------


## rembox

achwas.... die ultimativste serie war immernoch cow and chicken :/ aber die setzen ja immer alles gute abfuturamacow and chickenpinky und brainmasupilami xDetc etc ^^

----------


## der koch

die sbg milk boys haben wirklich das geilste guestbook  hab mich auch grad verewigt. super zum frust ablassen.

----------


## exkremento

> bei 30x den anhang anclicken wird ma ja deppad !


-ja das ist ja gerade der brüller!! -also ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert! wahrhaftig.. -selten so gelacht

----------


## Timo

frag wie du wirst wenns des 30 mal in anhang reinkpieren tust  

trotzdem, nette karre =)

N
a
t

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

vorher wars Auto schöner

----------


## r4v3r

www.big-boys.com/articles/scaretactics.html 
www.big-boys.com/articles/toiletscare.html

----------


## Adönis

Flash animationen zum selber machen

Link

----------


## pAz



----------


## Fünsee

bahn ist voll,aber einer geht immer noch rein  

www.dumpalink.com/media/11304...Japanese_Train

----------


## Dr. Dollar

haupsache nicht vorschiftswidrig!

----------


## Dr. Dollar

vielleicht kennts ja schon wer, aber....   

www.cartoonland.de/archiv/verrueckt-bergab/
(hey herr exkrement, das bist ned zufällig du?)

----------


## Daywalker

dürften alle kennen die NWD gesehen haben

----------


## Dr. Dollar

wer is des leicht???

----------


## xxFRESHxx

bobby root

----------


## georg

Mir ist grad mein Tagan Netzteil vom Compi abgeraucht. Wortwörtlich. Der Lüfter bläst eine stinkende, blaue Rauchfahne raus. Sehr eindrucksvoll.  *megagrunz* Wenn das Netzteil meinen RAID-Verbund mit allen Daten mit ins Jenseits genommen hat, rauchts nochmal.   

Muß das nur loswerden und das ist der richtige Thread dafür.

----------


## Tom

Tagan abgeraucht ?  
Hab seit es sie gibt Tagan und bin noch wie vor restlos begeistert !
Wie hast den das gmacht

----------


## smelboe

bei mir hat sich heute meine space taste verabschiedet und nun muss ich jedes space einfügen mit strg+v    

nicht so tragisch wie bei dir aber trotzdem kann ich mir für 20 euro ne neue kaufen

----------


## georg

Keine Ahnung. War in der Slowakei, auf einmal läutet mein Wichtig, ist die jazzblu am Apparat und teilt mir mit, daß so eben mein Compi beim Einschalten abgefackelt ist. Sie hat ihn dann gleich vom Netz getrennt.

Compi ist kein Dauerläufer, normaler Privateinsatz.

Was genau beim Netzteil hin ist weiß ich nicht, interessiert mich auch wenig. Muß mal schaun wie lange die Garantie geben, weil das war noch ziemlich "neu".

----------


## Tom

Hast 5 Jahre Garantie ,dürfte aber gerade bei dem Teil eigentlich net passieren das das so einfach eingeht ??

----------


## mgt-MAV

Und bei mir is die Tage mein geile 8 Jahre alte Cherry Tastatur entschärft. Die Alt-Taste is dauerhaft gedrückt, da kann man sogut wie gar keine Tastatureingabe mehr machen.   

Jetzt muss ich mit so ner gräßlichen neuen Tastatur mit Windoof Tasten arbeiten  , na gut hab sie eh gleich rausoperiert  

Kennt noch jemand nen Hersteller der Tastaturen ohne diese völlig nutzlosen drei Tasten baut.

----------


## v1per

wie wenns ned scheiß egal wär ob die 3 tasten jetzt da sind oder ned??

----------


## georg

Aha, gut, dann ists auf alle Fälle in Garantie.

Aber wieso weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt, Privatnutzung, nicht einmal Bürodauer. Überlastung kanns auch nicht sein, war das 330W Modell, ein normal getakteter Athlon XP 2400+ mit Geforce5200 passiv gekühlt, 4 Festplatten, alles in allem ganze 3 Lüfter (ohne Netzteillüfter) also was zieht da schon großartig Strom?

War anscheinend ein Montagsmodell.

edit: Ersatznetzteil drin, alles läuft, nur das alte Tagan kaputt. Pfuh..

----------


## smelboe

cgi.ebay.de/NEW-FOES-FLY-FREERIDE-DOWNHILL-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-MEDIUM_W0QQitemZ8348426584QQcategoryZ117662QQrdZ1Q  QcmdZViewItem

----------


## LtoThaEON

wtf? hehe

----------


## Daywalker

Account gehacked ?

----------


## mgt-MAV

Mit rausgerissenen Tasten siehts scheisse aus und wenn sie dran sind... wer  mal mitten im Spiel Strg nur halb erwischt hat der weiß wie bekloppt die Tasten sind

----------


## rembox

tasta aufmachen und kontakt von den tasten durchtrennen ^^ (loch reinlöten in die folie ^^)

evt sind sie ja einzeln oder als letzes dran , wenn nicht...naja fehlen die halt auch "ydt7"

----------


## exkremento

NATSIAUFMARSCH

----------


## v1per

der von blade? :P

----------


## Pethem

Das Video sollten sich nur Leut anschaun die sowas irgendwie interessant finden.
Es geht um Tierangriffe auf Menschen und da sind einige sehr heftige Sachen dabei.

----------


## pAz

bei manchen dingen wird mir schlecht

aber die leute auf der straße pder in der arena bei den stieren tun mir nicht leid!

----------


## Old Anonym

Das was du meinst sind die Hetzjagden von Pamplona.
Da werden jährlich Stiere in die Arena getrieben, und je näher man vor den Stieren rennt umso männlicher ist man(n) 
Was dabei rauskommen kann sieht man gut. Unglaublich wie der eine Stier diesen fetten Kerl einfach mal 4-5 Meter in die Luft schleudert. Naja SSKM. Da stimm ich dir zu -> Kein Mitleid.

Die einzigen Szenen wo mir anders wird ist wo das Krokodil dem einen Typen den Unterarm fast zur gänze ab"dreht" (todesrolle) und der Typ der von einem Fisch vielleicht auch Hai an der Wade attackiert wird.
Würd gern wissen was das für ein Tier ist. Hab anfangs geglaubt ein Barracuda, bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher. Ist auch nicht zu erkennen.


PS: das mim einloggen klappt grad wieder irgendwie nicht

----------


## exkremento

das ultimative beweissvideo, dass die art, wie der mensch momentan mit den tieren allgemein umgeht, die einzig richtige ist, denn sie haben´s ja auch nicht anders verdient

----------


## smelboe

maches is wirklich ziemlich derb - 

vieles von den sachen wurden schon auf discovery channel gezeigt in besserer quali- das sieht dann richtig org aus.
speziell an die todesrolle kann ich mich gut erinnern.  


bei den szenen mit den orcas:  "springt" da der orca einmal auf einen drauf? oder täusch ich mich da?

----------


## Old Anonym

Die Szene mit dem Orka und dem Kanu ist ein Fake!dass weiss ich bestimmtich denk der rest dürfte echt sein.@ rotzi auch wenns absurd klingt was du sagst, irgendwo hast du recht. ich geh jetzt nicht von österreich aus, aber gäbs in afrika keine gewehre wären einige leute sicher in gefahr von löwen getötet zu werden. nur als beispiel...

----------


## Dr. Dollar

> Krokodil dem einen Typen den Unterarm fast zur gänze ab"dreht"


 der arm ist ganz weg. im original lauft der typ ohne arm weg!   
naja, selber schuld!  


@ wuzi



> NATSIAUFMARSCH


der typ entspricht aufs haar genau dem arier-model des herrn führer!

----------


## Fünsee

echt hart.....

----------


## Fünsee

hier wwiedermal ein mix von bails und co

www.ownagevideos.com/page.php?id=200

----------


## exkremento

es ist zum durchdrehen.. bin ich der einzige, bei dem das bild der beiden letzten videosequenzen stockt wie sau, oder haben andere auch ein ähnliches problem.. (sound läuft ganz normal.. das bild stockt jedoch fast regelmässig alle paar sekunden..) bzw. wenn wir schon beim thema problem sind.. kann mir wer sagen, wie ich es etwa beweitigen könnte, ..denn es ist wirklich irre lästig...

----------


## xxFRESHxx



----------


## rembox

hol dir ne standleitung für 2000 € und du hast keine probleme mehr mit stockenden vids ^^

----------


## Tom

Ok Freunde ich denk es reicht jetzt !  
" Ein bißchen Blödsinn muß sein " so lautet der Titel dieses Threeads !!
Das hat allerdings nichts mehr damit zu tun .
Es gibt genug Seiten wo man sich solchen Schwachsinn ansehen kann ,hier gehört es definitiv nicht her !
Geschichte wird hier geschlossen und die Links gelöscht !
Sorry wenn ihr net denken könnt dann müssen es eben andere für euch tun !

----------

